# 189 Document Checklist plus Doing PCC & Meds before CO allocation?



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I will be submitting my EOI tomorrow. We are expats in Dubai but originally from India. As part of planning the road ahead in the immigration process, I thought of preparing a checklist for once the invite hopefully comes through. I'm doing this because we will be going on a short trip to India soon and if there is ANY document missing or that needs organized, it will have to be done while we are there. So can the experts pls skim through the below and tell me what is missing?

1) Passport for me and spouse
2) Marriage Certificate
3) My educational documents
4) My work experience document (Statutory Declaration by my Supervisor, on stamp paper and notarized - the same one that was submitted to and approved by ACS)
5) Appointment Letter, Promotion Letter, Service Letter, Resignation Letter, Contract
6) Pay Slips - total 8 payslips available from the 4 years and 4 months of experience that I'm claiming, Tax Returns - 1 certificate for each of the 4 years, Bank Statements - available for each month of the 4 years and 4 months claimed
7) IELTS Certificate
8) Legal Document linking my previous (single) name on educational certificates to current full name (first name and surname) which is on current passport/ACS/IELTS
9) Letter from spouses university confirming studying in Australia for one year in English - I am using this instead of IELTS for my spouse and not claiming partner points
10) Character Form

Qs1 - I am not planning to attest any of the above documents but submit coloured scans of the original documents-I guess that will be okay? If not, I have to get stuff attested while in India as it is very expensive doing it from UAE. 

Qs 2 - Important qs that I have is, will the stat declaration provided to ACS be enough for DIAC too along with payslips, bank stats, letters etc? Or is there ANY other stat declaration or docs required (I cannot get docs directly from HR or on the company letterhead unfortunately). 

Qs 3 - My partner and I are trying to conceive and going by current predictions for 60 pointers who submit their EOI by 7-8th Oct, an invite is likely to come by Jan at the latest and hopefully CO should be allocated by March. Should I be doing medicals now (meaning in Oct or Nov) as once I'm pregnant it will not be possible? Or should I wait for CO to be allocated and then inform them about the baby which means the visa will be delayed?

Qs 4 - I am aware that the first entry date will be by 12 months after meds or pcc is done, whichever is earlier. Lets say for example I do medicals on 1st November, receive UAE PCC by 1st Jan but India PCC by 1st Feb then what will be the first entry date likely to be...Oct 30th 2013?

Qs 5 - UAE PCC is valid for 3 months only. Will DIAC accept this though after the 3 months expire as they consider a 12 month expiry date for PCCs? In other words, are all PCCs valid for 12 months from issue date irrespective of what the particular country puts as an expiry date?

Looking forward to your expert opinions. Many thanks. 

VV


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Guys...any opinions or answers on this?


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Hellooooo...anyone who can help me? Please please please


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Hellooooo...anyone who can help me? Please please please



Hi VV

I am not an expert, but I had been looking at your post and was waiting for some experts or seniors to reply. I just went through your checklist and looks fine, except

9) Letter from spouses university confirming studying in Australia for one year in English - I am using this instead of IELTS for my spouse and not claiming partner points

Is she studying in Australia now or she has done one year study in Australia?

10) Character Form

You must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively. 

Qs1 - I am not planning to attest any of the above documents but submit coloured scans of the original documents-I guess that will be okay? If not, I have to get stuff attested while in India as it is very expensive doing it from UAE. 

Even I am just wondering whether to scan originals and just upload or attest and then upload. Seniors advise please!!!

Qs 2 - Important qs that I have is, will the stat declaration provided to ACS be enough for DIAC too along with payslips, bank stats, letters etc? Or is there ANY other stat declaration or docs required (I cannot get docs directly from HR or on the company letterhead unfortunately). 

I think that should be fine provided it is not very old (like more than 6 months or one year) because it will make a difference in your experience.
Experts advise please!!!


I think your rest of the questions need experts advise. Sorry VV...

Any Experts or Seniors advise Please...

Cheers
Sumi.


----------



## maham (Feb 29, 2012)

Certified documents
Every visa application requires various supporting documents such as birth certificates, marriage certificates, proof of identity etc.

Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents.

'Certified copies' have been authorised (or stamped) as being true copies of originals, by a person or agency recognised by the law of the country in which you live.

All departmental offices outside Australia have a person who can certify or witness documents. You may have to pay for this service.

Police certificates are the exception. You must provide original police certificates with your application.


Above has been copied-pasted from the DIAC website. so clearly, u'll be needing the certified copies. 


Your checklist seems absolutely complete. 

This info is just based on my very own knowledge that i gained thru exploring different forums n immig sites n m certainly not an expert. 

gud luck n keep us posted. 

cheers





VolatileVortex said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I will be submitting my EOI tomorrow. We are expats in Dubai but originally from India. As part of planning the road ahead in the immigration process, I thought of preparing a checklist for once the invite hopefully comes through. I'm doing this because we will be going on a short trip to India soon and if there is ANY document missing or that needs organized, it will have to be done while we are there. So can the experts pls skim through the below and tell me what is missing?
> 
> ...


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi VV
> 
> I am not an expert, but I had been looking at your post and was waiting for some experts or seniors to reply. I just went through your checklist and looks fine, except
> 
> ...


Many thanks Sumi for your reply 

Yes my spouse studied in Australia for a few years so hopefully that document will come through. 

I think form 80 is required in addition to the PCC's, which of course are very important...am I wrong in thinking that form 80 is OPTIONAL though? I remember reading it somewhere...not sure. 

My stat declaration was issued in June so I think it will be valid..just wondering though if that is enough or any other doc needs to go along with it other than bank stats payslips etc..lets see what the other opinions are...

Thanks again!


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello Seniors and Experts!

I'm going to lodge my VISA application soon, Please review the document list that I have and let me know if there's anything missing.

(All documents are coloured scanned copies - Signed and Stamped by relevant authorities)

*Points = 60, 261313, 189*

*Main Applicant*
ACS reference number
IELTS TRF (7 each)


Passport – First 2 Pages only
Marriage certificate
Photograph (Size = 45 mm x 35 mm)(with file name as my full name)
(NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE)

*Education*
Bachelor Degree
Bachelor Transcript
Masters Degree
Masters Transcript

*Employment *
Experience letters (Which were sent to ACS)
Salary slips (around 4 slips per year)
Tax Deduction Certificates (Issued by the employers)
Bank Statements


*Spouse *
Passport - First 2 pages only
Photograph (Size = 45 mm x 35 mm)(with file name as my full name)
English Proficiency Certificate from her university
(NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE)

*Forms (In PDF)*
Form 80
Form 1221


----------

